# Begging for mantis



## ellroy (Nov 21, 2005)

Hi,

Whats with people begging for free or bargain priced mantis?!? :? Obviously no one is gonna say no to a freebie but suddenly people have got the cheek to come straight out and ask!

Personally, I feel I have worked hard to raise and breed my mantids and spent money on feeding them and providing housing and heat (as have most other people in the hobby) and it's really taking the p*ss to expect people to give them away just because someone can't collect them while its cold.

In the uk we don't have the option to go out and collect ooths or live mantids at any time of the year so obviously whatever we keep we have paid good money for.....Fair enough if someone genuinely has more than they know what to do with and OFFER to give them away......

At the end of the day any hobby must surely be considered a luxury and if you can't afford to buy something you have to wait until you can.....no one should be obliged to support you.

I for one hope people bear this in mind before asking in future.

Phew.....thats my rant over!  

Thanks for listening :lol: 

Alan

P.S Not trying to start and argument about this but i fully expect some people to disagree with my opinion


----------



## Jolt (Nov 21, 2005)

I agree....


----------



## PseudoDave (Nov 21, 2005)

It's ok to ask for them, it's ok to ask anything after all, asking for a bargain is ok in my opinion... It's not ok however, to act like a gimp when you don't get what you want though :wink:

I like the votes that say it's ok at a particular time... Perhaps people are more generous on those occasions? If so, would those people kindly pm me so that I know who and when to beg...


----------



## ellroy (Nov 21, 2005)

Fair comment Dave  

Incidentally.....the poll seems to have some unwanted options about international time zones.....which I did not add! Sorry!

Alan


----------



## Ian (Nov 21, 2005)

well, personally alan, I really disagree that you think it is a bad idea to ask for mantids between the times of 6am and 9pm GMT.

Asking out of those times, well, thats a different story,  

Yeah, totally agree, people in the US should be grateful that they can wild collect mantids...most exotic thing we get here is a dam woodlouse!

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Jesse (Nov 21, 2005)

I personally don't feel right asking for free mantids....however, if someone actually came to my apartment I would most likely, except on a bad day, give them a couple of free mantids. I wouldn't send free mantids to anyone though, unless I knew them well.


----------



## ibanez_freak (Nov 21, 2005)

Nah, its stupid.

Mantis generally don't cost that much. I can buy a few of mantis with a few hours of my work a week. I say to beggers to get a job. Just like the guys on the street (except ones that dance or play guitar for money)

Cheers, Cameron.


----------

